# What will babies be...



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Bare in mind, I dont know the background of these two geckos, and unsure of their HETs

Daddy - Chocolate Albino - Temper Albino (what ever you want to call them)









Mummy - Mac Albino 66% Raptor


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mack trempers albino

tremper albino

some will be het raptor, you might get some funky patterns - stripey or jungly because ofthe raptor bit.

are you sure dads tremper? looks noral from here, but i am nearly ready for a labrador


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

He isnt normal. got told he was chocolate albino but not such a thing, can post some better pictures if you wish ?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

The male looks like a Bell albino to me! so you would get normals and macks het for both Tremper and Bell albinos! with some het for Eclipse, 
so if he is a Bell I would use a different compatible male .


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Well to be honest, the only males i have is the following... 

super Hypo, Bell Albino (him), normal (with small dots)


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I think he is a chocolate tremper albino and you will get -

"mack trempers albino

tremper albino

some will be het raptor, you might get some funky patterns - stripey or jungly because of the raptor bit."

as pigglywiggly says.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay thanks, 

How much roughly will mac trempers albino and tremper albino sell for? 

And the raptor wont show through because its only a het right? Also will that make a difference to the babies price ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you wont get any raptors but that the raptor is in there will give you a few funky jungly babies.

trempers arearound 30ish
mack trempers 50 to 60ish , depending on how pale they are

a choccy albino is just an albino incubated at a low temprature to give the choccy colours.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Right so we settle that he is a trempter albino with chocy colours... ? 

And okay thanks for the rough prices, will i know the difference between the trempers and the mac trempers ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

trempers have pink and yellow pyjmas, 
the mack trempers hatch with white bands where the yellow on a tremper would be.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> The male looks like a Bell albino to me! so you would get normals and macks het for both Tremper and Bell albinos! with some het for Eclipse,
> so if he is a Bell I would use a different compatible male .


 

Sorry Ladies but I still think he is a Bells albino! look at the difference in a run of the mill Tremper below,












then compare him to a run of the mill Bell,










It will be interesting when they have babes! soon see then :2thumb:.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay thanks, 
well he has had babies will a normal (no hets known) and they all have come out to be normal babies, but time will tell your right


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my trempers dont look anything like that one tony!

maybe a close up off his eyes would settle the debate?


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

they are not like normal eyes, they are very bright and strange, will try to get picture if possibly.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Albino Leopard Gecko | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Not my gecko, but the eyes look so similar, im at a different house then the gecko so cannot get my own picture at the moment.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> my trempers dont look anything like that one tony!
> 
> maybe a close up off his eyes would settle the debate?


 
Hi Sarah, thats a normal run of the mill one straight off Steve sykes site, theres another pic of one on my Avatar of a normal tremper albino thats if the pic is not to small to see! hes my old stud tremper boy I had for years bought off the Geckospot, 
theres actually someone selling a bell male in the classifieds that looks just like this ladies one,

heres the link 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/564977-male-albino-bell-leopard-gecko.html

I cant put up pics of any of mine now though because none of my trempers are normal looking, as their all macks, raptors, aptors, pattys,Enigmas and so on, but this one looks like my old bell male.


and if hes had babes that came out normal already thats another sign hes a Bell! dont you think?.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

So if he is actually bel, and we put him in with that female they will still have normals ?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes! het for both albino strains and some will het for Raptor but you wont be able tell which!.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

plus some would hatch with black and white stripes and be mack snows.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

oh so would i label them... 

Normal het albino (possibly het raptor) ?

Also thats cool with the mac snows and black white stripes


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

And this is my chocolate tremper albino -


----------

